# My diabetic journey to healthier life



## Laila

Hey guys! I'm new to this (my first post). I just wanted to share my diabetic journey. I've been insulin dependent for 8 years and was taking metformin as well,my bloods have always been quite unstable and I've struggled with weight and eating the right things,I had a terrible relationship with food! I've attended the dafne course and have had a nutritionist,tried all sorts of things to try and keep healthy and stabilise my blood sugars. Anyway I wanted to lose some Weight and came across this lady on Facebook who sells juice plus,now I know some might frown upon this and think it's just another unhealthy diet and is no good for diabetics but she has her own business attached that encourages healthy eating and gives you  recipes,there's a support group and someone on hand 24/7 to answer any questions. So I began on a detox for a week to rid my body of all the bad toxins,I found this surprisingly easy! During this week I had already started to notice my blood sugars had gone from in the 20's to below 10!!. So After the week I began my juice plus,I also ordered some berry capsules which contain 11 different berries,fruits and vitamins in one capsule,as you know us diabetics can't eat tons of fruit so I thought this was a good way of getting what I need. So I'm nearly 2 weeks in and I feel amazing! My blood sugars are down into the single figures,ive halved the insulin I have,I've lost some weight and my attitude to food has completely changed,I feel so much healthier  and I've also stopped taking the metformin! I'm not here trying to sell a product or a quick fix I just wanted to share my story for anyone who is struggling with diabetes like I was and is looking for a bit of help... Xx


----------



## Northerner

Hi Laila, welcome to the forum  Good to hear you have found something that is helping.


----------



## Stitch147

Hi welcome to the forum. Everyone has to find what's right for them.


----------



## Bloden

Hi Laila and welcome. Do you work for this juice company? You sound like an advert! Glad to hear things have improved for you...


----------



## Laila

Bloden said:


> Hi Laila and welcome. Do you work for this juice company? You sound like an advert! Glad to hear things have improved for you...


No I don't work for them,I just wanted to explain what it's all about and how it's helped me for anyone else who may be struggling like I was.


----------



## Laila

Stitch147 said:


> Hi welcome to the forum. Everyone has to find what's right for them.


Thank you


Northerner said:


> Hi Laila, welcome to the forum  Good to hear you have found something that is helping.


Thank you


----------



## Lynn Davies

After a bit of research it would seem that Juice Plus is a meal replacement plan costing quite a bit of money on auto ship where they automatically send you out the next 4 months of supplements without you having to re-order.

Nice facebook page Layla - when did you become a distributor?

Review from Diet Pills Watchdog

http://www.dietpillswatchdog.com/juice-plus/


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> After a bit of research it would seem that Juice Plus is a meal replacement plan costing quite a bit of money on auto ship where they automatically send you out the next 4 months of supplements without you having to re-order.
> 
> Nice facebook page Layla - when did you become a distributor?
> 
> Review from Diet Pills Watchdog
> 
> http://www.dietpillswatchdog.com/juice-plus/


Wow, that is expensive  And not really of any benefit, it seems, since a balanced diet could achieve the same thing. Good website, @Lynn Davies


----------



## Laila

Lynn Davies said:


> After a bit of research it would seem that Juice Plus is a meal replacement plan costing quite a bit of money on auto ship where they automatically send you out the next 4 months of supplements without you having to re-order.
> 
> Nice facebook page Layla - when did you become a distributor?
> 
> Review from Diet Pills Watchdog
> 
> http://www.dietpillswatchdog.com/juice-plus/


That's a bit rude,I was only writing about what is working for me...yes i am having a meal replacement but I have a healthy dinner and lots of healthy snacks! The proof that it's working for me is in my blood sugar readings! Like I said I'm not selling a product I'm just saying that this is working for me at the moment ...feel free to not post your negative comments to me.


----------



## Lynn Davies

Nothing rude about facts Layla - a bit of quick google comes up with more then my negative comments - in fact they are not mine - they are from the net - from far too many places to quote from in one post.


----------



## Laila

Yes it is quite rude! I'm not trying to sell anything to anyone I was simply stating a fact that this has worked for me but it may not work for others And you shouldn't believe everything you read from Google!


----------



## Northerner

Laila said:


> That's a bit rude,I was only writing about what is working for me...yes i am having a meal replacement but I have a healthy dinner and lots of healthy snacks! The proof that it's working for me is in my blood sugar readings! Like I said I'm not selling a product I'm just saying that this is working for me at the moment ...feel free to not post your negative comments to me.


Don't you find it very expensive though Laila, given there are much cheaper alternatives, and this can't be a programme you could follow for life? I think you need to find a more practical way to control your blood sugar levels for the long-term, since a cure seems to be perpetually 10 years away, minimum. What insulin regime are you on? Presumably, you carb count - what are the difficulties you are having when following a conventional diet?


----------



## robert@fm

There used to be until recently an inhaled insulin called Afrezza, and on this forum over the past year or so, we have had at least three aggressive spammers trying to flog this product to us (and ignoring or trampling any objections we might raise). So you can excuse us if we come across what appears to be more of the same. 

Certainly it looks as though the main way Juice Plus helps weight/BG control is, if you use these supplements, you can't afford proper food.


----------



## Laila

Northerner said:


> Don't you find it very expensive though Laila, given there are much cheaper alternatives, and this can't be a programme you could follow for life? I think you need to find a more practical way to control your blood sugar levels for the long-term, since a cure seems to be perpetually 10 years away, minimum. What insulin regime are you on? Presumably, you carb count - what are the difficulties you are having when following a conventional diet?


No I don't find it expensive,I'm only using it for the short term to lose a bit of weight and to get me out of the bad food habits,I don't have meal replacements all day I have 2 and then a healthy dinner and lots of good snacks in between...i just needed something to follow to stop me eating all the rubbish food and re train me mind about eating healthy foods and it has helped me a lot I wasn't trying to sell the product I was just saying that I find this good for me! Yes I do carb count but I would still eat all the wrong things,this isn't a diet for me it's a lifestyle change.


----------



## Laila

robert@fm said:


> There used to be until recently an inhaled insulin called Afrezza, and on this forum over the past year or so, we have had at least three aggressive spammers trying to flog this product to us (and ignoring or trampling any objections we might raise). So you can excuse us if we come across what appears to be more of the same.
> 
> Certainly it looks as though the main way Juice Plus helps weight/BG control is, if you use these supplements, you can't afford proper food.


I'm sorry if that's how it came across,I'm not selling anything I'm NOT A distributor I was just saying I've found something that helps me and that I'm happy with..we all must have our own ways of dealing with diabetes and I don't think any one person is right or wrong in doing what they think works for them. And I do eat food as well! A lot healthy than I use to.


----------



## Northerner

Laila said:


> No I don't find it expensive,I'm only using it for the short term to lose a bit of weight and to get me out of the bad food habits,I don't have meal replacements all day I have 2 and then a healthy dinner and lots of good snacks in between...i just needed something to follow to stop me eating all the rubbish food and re train me mind about eating healthy foods and it has helped me a lot I wasn't trying to sell the product I was just saying that I find this good for me! Yes I do carb count but I would still eat all the wrong things,this isn't a diet for me it's a lifestyle change.


Then it is good to see that it is working for you Laila  People find many different ways to break the poor habits they have developed, and it sounds like this is radical enough to give you a new perspective


----------



## Bloden

It's great that you've found something that works for you, Laila. And you're very kind to share it with us. I tried this type of plan years ago, but I only lasted about 2 days - I like my food too much. Even soup seems like non-food to me...and smoothies - I need to chew at meal-times!


----------



## HOBIE

Eat Seafood- no carbs


----------



## Laila

Bloden said:


> It's great that you've found something that works for you, Laila. And you're very kind to share it with us. I tried this type of plan years ago, but I only lasted about 2 days - I like my food too much. Even soup seems like non-food to me...and smoothies - I need to chew at meal-times!


Thank you,it's going ok at the moment. Once I have lost a little bit of weight I shall go back to having 3 meals i only replace breakfast and lunch but I eat lots of healthy snacks in between. I just needed a plan to follow to get me out of bad habits. Hope things are good for you xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Laila said:


> Thank you,it's going ok at the moment. Once I have lost a little bit of weight I shall go back to having 3 meals i only replace breakfast and lunch but I eat lots of healthy snacks in between. I just needed a plan to follow to get me out of bad habits. Hope things are good for you xx


If you didn't snack, you would find your diabetes easier to control


----------



## Bloden

Pumper_Sue said:


> If you didn't snack, you would find your diabetes easier to control


 
I second that! My snacking - even carb-free snacks - were my BG downfall. Had to knock them on the head. On the upside, I'm always hungry at meal-times now.


----------



## Ita-Mae Brammer

*Hi, I was wondering was you taking the Metformin with the Juice Plus, I'm Pre-Diabetes and have PCOS also on 500mg Metformin...I've heard and seen great results with Juice-Plus from my sister who is currently taking. I just wanted to know if it's safe with Metformin? Thankyou*


----------



## Andy HB

Welcome to the forum, Laila, and good luck with your weight loss. If this fruit plus stuff works for you then fine.

As others have said, with the internet being as it is we're automatically very suspicious of new posters with 'miracle products'. They are, more often than not, simple spammers. But it looks like you are not one of them, thank goodness. 

For me, I dislike everything like that stuff. I'm a firm believer in sorting my own meals out. Making my own soups covers the vegetable side of things and I'd much rather eat fruit in their natural state. All this doesn't take much effort and I was able to lose weight quite happily (with a few disappointments, mind!).

But, as I said, whatever works for you is good too. 

Andy


----------



## Andy HB

Ita-Mae Brammer said:


> *Hi, I was wondering was you taking the Metformin with the Juice Plus, I'm Pre-Diabetes and have PCOS also on 500mg Metformin...I've heard and seen great results with Juice-Plus from my sister who is currently taking. I just wanted to know if it's safe with Metformin? Thankyou*



If this fruit plus stuff has grapefruit in it, it may well interfere with metformin. I'm not 100% sure about this though. Hopefully, others can confirm.


----------



## Ita-Mae Brammer

I will speak with my Doctor, I'm in Texas and my sister came over from England to visit and she's been on Juice Plus for a while and the results are so noticeable. And of course along with exercise.


----------

